
Ask HN: What do you really think about docker? - jaisingh
Lots of push and articles about how docker is awesome, wanted to see what the larger community thought about using docker?
======
ChanderG
I use Docker to keep my development machine clean. For example:
[https://github.com/ChanderG/H99](https://github.com/ChanderG/H99). For
playing with different technologies, I love the ease and organization that
Docker offers.

------
hacknat
tldr; Get sucked in by image creation, stay for the API.

The documentation could be better. Getting my brain around what a Docker
commit actually is and when the cache breaks for a RUN command vs a COPY
command took some digging.

They are definitely catering to the "up and running" crowd.

The idea of combining image creation with container deployment and making the
CLI as "sugar-ey" and "user-friendly" as possible is mostly marketing fluff
designed to make containers easy to swallow for the masses.

However, the API IS powerful. Combined with tools like CoreOS and Kubernetes,
or some in-house custom built tools and Docker is a pretty spicy piece of
technology that is definitely worth it.

------
razeonex
I think is nice for building PaaS like backends AKA microservices and also to
automate large deployments when you need isolated small machines.

------
yellowapple
Containers as a concept are nice, but I'm not sure if Docker specifically is
the best implementation yet.

------
dpeck
Its modern static linking.

